# Me, playing on youtube, through a Matchless.



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I got to try a Matchless, Hurricane (15W) I think, a few weeks ago and a video got posted. 

video

The signal path is Guild Bluesbird, Keeley Compressor, Matchless. Comparing it to other videos by the same youtube poster when I was using the Twin (underneath), I can hear the difference. It's a nice sounding amp.

By the way where's all the London Forumites on Thursday night. Get out and play!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

hey, cool vidio. where do you play? Im from chatham maybe the next time im in london I can come watch you play.

rock on!

Dark June.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Every Thursday night, blues jam, London Music Club.

It's a great jam.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Good stuff. The vocals were a nice surprise too, good work !!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great playing Warren! I really wish they would hold the blues jams on a Saturday afternoon like the Firehall did years ago. Thursday night is tough when you have to go to work at 7:00am the next morning.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice Warren, I really need to get down there for a listen one of these nights. Who was the guy on vocals btw? Dante I know and that looked like Pete on drums.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

nice very nice :bow: :bow: :bow: tastefully done


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Very nice Warren, I really need to get down there for a listen one of these nights. Who was the guy on vocals btw? Dante I know and that looked like Pete on drums.


That was Bruce on vocals, he has a band named Black Rock that Dante plays in. I can't remember the drummer's name, I should, he's a regular on Thursday also.


----------



## nickt (Apr 4, 2008)

this is awesome i really enjoyed watching it , you have some skills dude. !!!


----------



## dantecarrer (Aug 3, 2008)

... and here I am!

That video makes me want to go and shave.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

dantecarrer said:


> ... and here I am!
> 
> That video makes me want to go and shave.


Bass players look better with fur on their face :banana:

Warren , I could swear that Bluesbird was mine about 10 years ago minus the Bigsby .


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Bass players look better with fur on their face :banana:
> 
> Warren , I could swear that Bluesbird was mine about 10 years ago minus the Bigsby .


It's a 2002 that I put the Bigsby on. Maybe a little young for your's but I did buy it used here in London. I think it's the nicest guitar for Rock/Blues that I've ever owned.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn that's some beautiful tone right there.


----------



## dantecarrer (Aug 3, 2008)

> Bass players look better with fur on their face


I've always thought so too. When I play down in The Bahamas I never shave... and never wear shoes.

What do 8-string guitar players look better with? Four hands.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

mario said:


> Great playing Warren! I really wish they would hold the blues jams on a Saturday afternoon like the Firehall did years ago. Thursday night is tough when you have to go to work at 7:00am the next morning.



Mario, we should talk to Pete about having one. Maybe we could host a Guitars Canada Jam once in a while on a Saturday, between Riff Wrath Jams?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Warren said:


> Mario, we should talk to Pete about having one. Maybe we could host a Guitars Canada Jam once in a while on a Saturday, between Riff Wrath Jams?


Hey Warren, 

Count me in! Pete seem's like a very nice guy. PM when you want to talk to him and maybe we can get something going. I know there are a few forum members here in town.


----------

